# please critique my gelding



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

hey i was just wondering if anyone can critique my pony, I've just always wondered how decent his conformation is. I hope these picture are any good! Also i was wondering if anyone could give a good guess as to what breed he is because he's not registered, and iv been curious for a while. he's 14.1h if that helps at all


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He has a VERY thick neck which ties in VERY low on his chest. He's sickle-hocked and cow-hocked. He toes out quite a bit in front. He has a VERY upright shoulder.

He's cute and looks like he's strong as an ox. No idea on breed, but he brings to mind a fjord.

One thing to watch out for...his neck seems REALLY cresty and he's a bit chunky. Keep an eye on him for IR issues.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Texas A&M does a DNA panel so you can find out what your pony is "made" of. The cost is $35, you send them 30-50 pulled mane or tail hairs and in 4-6 weeks they send you the results! Here's their info:
Animal Genetics Laboratory
Dr. E. Gus Cothran, Director
4458 TAMU
College Station, TX 77843-4458

[email protected]


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He has a VERY thick neck which ties in VERY low on his chest. He's sickle-hocked and cow-hocked. He toes out quite a bit in front. He has a VERY upright shoulder.
> 
> He's cute and looks like he's strong as an ox. No idea on breed, but he brings to mind a fjord.
> 
> One thing to watch out for...his neck seems REALLY cresty and he's a bit chunky. Keep an eye on him for IR issues.


Yeah I'm trying to get him to t muscle under his neck because when he came he had a LOT of muscle under there that he used to barge throug anything that he wanted to or was afraid of. 

Yes he's very strong and extremely athletic which he sometimes uses to kinda dart out from under his rider lol.

He problem looks like a fjord cause he's a dun but he doesn't have the two colored mane.


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

It s also probly hard to tell his back legs because he was not very square and I didn't have anyone to hold him. I'll try to get some better pics soon, I would've got more, but the camera died


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It's not his color that brings to mind a fjord. It's his build. 

Take away the bi-colored mane and tail...










And the resemblance is remarkable.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

its nothing about muscle that Drafty is worried about, it is the amount of fat on the top of his neck where his mane is. fat deposits there indicate a very overweight horse that is at risk of foundering/laminitis. IR issues means Insulin Resistance, and that is a big problem if you don't know the facts about it and how to manage it.

i would suggest googling insulin resistance in horses, as well as laminitis in horses, in order to understand the problems your pony could have if his weight isn't kept under control.

as for conformation, he is sickle hocked and cow hocked like Drafty mentioned. i don't see the toeing out on front though. cute lil guy! reminds me of my old chunky pony some. 

i bet his trot is super bouncy and hard to do a sitting trot eh?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> i don't see the toeing out on front though.


I think what I thought was toed-out was actually a pic of his hind legs taken from underneath him. :shock: The lighting is pretty smeh, so it was difficult to tell. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the angle of the photos (looking downward) distorts the image. you have to take them at a level position, so kind of bend your knees to get down to the middle of the horse, neither looking up nor looking down.

this horse appears to have tiny feet, on which he carries an overweight body. he is base narrow in front. his trot must be rather jarring, no?

the best thing you can do for this horse is nix the grain if he's getting it, and reduce his food , or get him off pasture , if he's on it, or look into his food as it relates to insulin resistance problems.


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

ok i'll get some better pics. his trot is extremely comfy and i can go bareback and not grip and not fall off and forget the stirrups for sitting trot.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

I agree with all thats said here about him. But as long as he is a safe horse for what you want don't worry yourself too much about it  

Hes got mad winter fluff on, but with a summer coat and maybe a bit more tone he would look better.


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah he has like a LOT of hair and its really thick so I guess it might be hard to tell and he's great and willing and cute


----------



## Redcitylights (Mar 21, 2015)

His hocks arent shaped perfect but they are short. He looks like he would be a really good team penning or sorting horse. We have a bigger paint gelding that has a front end similar to his. Thick neck, straight shoulder, exct. This horse can be athletic as you want him to be. Just may take a little more effort to keep him in shape. Maybe some collected loping? Awesome pony!


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

Redcitylights said:


> His hocks arent shaped perfect but they are short. He looks like he would be a really good team penning or sorting horse. We have a bigger paint gelding that has a front end similar to his. Thick neck, straight shoulder, exct. This horse can be athletic as you want him to be. Just may take a little more effort to keep him in shape. Maybe some collected loping? Awesome pony!


yeah he's extremely athletic almost too much for his own good as he can dart out of his rider when ever he wants lol which is usually when we have to leave the group he'll just turn around but not too often. i ride english tho so i don't really kno how to like teach him to lope cause he doesn't do it rt now... i'll send some pics of him in the summer and he'll be a lot nicer lookin lol yeah eh could use a bit of exercise cause it's been icey and snowy and stuff so i haven't been able to ride him for like 2-3 wks...


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

*new pics*

i hope these r any better...


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

it is _slightly_ on a hill but only a tiny bit. it's also better lighting, so yeah but i hope they're a little better that the last ones


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

A lope is a slower collected canter


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just saying

https://youtu.be/Ol2ijT6NtA0


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> Just saying
> 
> https://youtu.be/Ol2ijT6NtA0


hey i like that


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

i was also wondering if any of u guys have any other critique because all iv gotten so far are on his back legs. Just curious how the rest of his body is 
thx


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

he does seem to have a bit of fine boned legs for his somewhat bulky body, and he looks slightly over at the knee on the front legs (might just be the few pics making it look that way but if it shows in different pics then it may be a conformation fault and not just a moment in time/a leg placed a certain way)

his neck looks like it ties in quite low on the chest in some pics (mostly views of his right side) but looks more normal on his left. does he have extra fat or strange muscle development on his right lower shoulder/chest area?

it's more difficult to assess conformation when they are winter fuzzy, as the hair does hide a lot and distort things. like i'm seeing a thick throatlatch area but it is hard to tell if there's a lot of hair there making it look thicker than it is. do you have summer photos of him?


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> he does seem to have a bit of fine boned legs for his somewhat bulky body, and he looks slightly over at the knee on the front legs (might just be the few pics making it look that way but if it shows in different pics then it may be a conformation fault and not just a moment in time/a leg placed a certain way)
> 
> his neck looks like it ties in quite low on the chest in some pics (mostly views of his right side) but looks more normal on his left. does he have extra fat or strange muscle development on his right lower shoulder/chest area?
> 
> it's more difficult to assess conformation when they are winter fuzzy, as the hair does hide a lot and distort things. like i'm seeing a thick throatlatch area but it is hard to tell if there's a lot of hair there making it look thicker than it is. do you have summer photos of him?


yeah i kno he has the hugest coat ever. i don't have any good pics of him in the summer but i'm gonna get some better ones this summer


----------

